# M-6 - Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway



## ghazi52

(M-6)

At the terminus of the M9 motorway in Hyderabad, the Karachi-Lahore Motorway will continue onwards from Hyderabad to Sukkur as a six lane controlled-access motorway that will be 296 kilometers long. It will terminate near the Nara Canal, and in turn connect to the next phase of the Karachi-Lahore Motorway to Multan. The planned cost for this project is $2.47 Billion.This section of the motorway will provide high speed road access to interior Sindh, and will be in close proximity to Matiari, Tando Adam, Shahdadpur , Nawabshah, and Khairpur. The construction of this section is likely to begin in April 2016.

The project will consist of seven interchanges, 25 bridges on the Indus river and its canals.The planned route of the motorway runs roughly parallel to the existing four-lane National Highway and two-lane Indus Highway.


*Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway contract awarded to China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).*

The project will be completed in three years with *an estimated cost of Rs 175 billion on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis.*

All the segments of 1650 KM Peshawar Karachi Motorway have either been completed or awarded for construction except Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway section of PKM.

The 296-km long project will be 6-lane motorway with design speed of 120 km/h, having 70 bridges, 15 interchanges and 243 underpasses.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

It will cross Indus river between Hyderabad and Jamshoro

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mehmood usmani

When sukkur hyderabad motorway will be start


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Government has also allocated Rs 10 billion for land acquisition of *karachi*-Lahore Motorway... Sukkur-Hyderabad section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M-6 -- Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway*

ISLAMABAD, ( 20th Nov, 2018 ) :National Highway Authority (NHA) has issued tenders for detailed design, traffic studies, commercial feasibility study and bid evaluation and bid comparative analysis for Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) on Build-Operate-Transfer basis under the Public Private Partnership.

According to details, pre-bid conference for this purpose would be held on November 27, whereas the last date for receiving proposals would be December 12.

M - 6 Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway is a proposed north-south motorway , which will connect Sukkur to Hyderabad. The 296 km long M-6 motorway is the only missing vital link of North to South connectivity, i.e. From Karachi to Peshawar. The motorway will cost approximately $2.7 billion to build.The M-6 will be a 6-lane motorway with a design speed of 120 km/hour, 89 bridges, 15 interchanges and 243 underpasses.

The project is being built as part of the larger Eastern Alignment of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The 296-km stretch is the last missing link on the Karachi-Lahore motorway on which construction work has yet to be started.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


>




How this distance can be calculated apart from no present connection through roads on Google map ?


----------



## Chishty4

*Work on Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway start next 6 to 8 month*


----------



## ghazi52

Cabinet Committee on CPEC, held on Wednesday, which was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Khusro Bakhtyar.

The planning minister said that it was decided that the missing link of eastern corridor will also be completed by starting work on Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway *( M-6 )*. The project will be completed on Build Operate Transfer model that will help save $2.5 billion, said Bakhtyar.

The National Highway Authority will complete the design as well as feasibility of the project and award of the contract will be done in 2019, he added.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## ghazi52

*M-6 *land acquisition in progress.

July 2019






The PML-N government had awarded the project to China State Construction Engineering Corporation at an estimated cost of Rs 175 billion with scheduled completion in three years on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis. However, the incumbent PTI government soon after coming into power shelved Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) project, citing financial constraints.

National Highway Authority (NHA) has re-initiated the process and its executive board has approved the award of agreement for consultancy services for detailed design, traffic studies, commercial feasibility and bid evaluation/bid comparative analyses for Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway Project to M/s Nespak (Pvt) Ltd at the evaluated cost of Rs 61.177 million.

The NHA Executive Board met with Chairman NHA Jawad Rafique Malik in the chair approved the award of agreement for Consultancy Services for "detailed design, traffic studies, commercial feasibility study and bid evaluation/bid comparative analysis for Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway Project on BOT basis under PPP Arrangement" to M/s Nespak (Pvt) Ltd., in joint venture with M/s ZAK Consulting Engineers (Pvt) Ltd, in association with Sub-Consultants namely M/s KPMG Taseer Hadi & Co and M/s Axis Law Chambers-the highest ranked Consultants in the Combined (technical+financial) evaluation, at the evaluated cost of Rs 61.177 million.

According to the previous model, a certain portion of the project was to be funded through loan procured by the government of Pakistan; however, now NHA Executive Board has directed that a model be prepared without any element of government financing.

NHA officials claimed there was little likelihood of the Chinese company taking the matter to arbitration given the over two year delay in the project execution during which time the rupee depreciated significantly making the project economically unfeasible for the contractor at current arrangements. With the local currency further depreciating in recent months, the project cost would further escalate.

NHA missed the deadline several times to begin construction of Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway project, which will raise the overall cost of the project. It connects eastern route with Karachi-from Sukkur, the eastern route connects with Gwadar via Khuzdar and M-8.

Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had directed that construction work begin in the first quarter of 2017. However, due to complexity of the project, NHA missed the deadline and work was expected to begin in 2018. According to the initial arrangements, the NHA Executive Board cleared the project structure and advised NHA to submit a project concept note to the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) and take them on board for arranging viability gap funding by the government of Pakistan in the form of buyer's credit loan.

To improve the viability of the project, a certain portion of the total project cost was to be arranged by the concessionaire in the form of supplier/buyers credit. This portion of the loan would be repaid by the GoP/NHA as per agreed terms and conditions, after construction.

The remaining project cost was to be financed by the concessionaire, as (a) equity requirement - the successful bidder (sponsor) will have to invest minimum thirty per cent (30pc) of the remaining project cost as equity, through a special purpose vehicle (SPV), which will be incorporated specifically to undertake the project; and (b) commercial loan-the successful bidder (sponsor) will have to arrange maximum seventy percent (70pc) of the remaining project cost as debt. The project was given on lease for 18 years.

An advertisement was released in the national and international print media on October 10, 2016 inviting Expression of Interest (EoI) regarding pre-qualification of firms. In response to that, 10 firms/joint ventures submitted their EoI. Six international firms pre-qualified for the Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway project.

The NHA bid opening/evaluation committee opened technical proposals on February 14, 2017. Subsequent to finalization of technical evaluation, financial proposals of all the three bidders were opened on March 7, 2017. Keeping in view the scrutiny of financial proposals of all the three qualified bidders, China State Engineering Corporation emerged first, Shandong+FWO+Sinohydcro JV second and China Communications third.

NHA is undertaking construction of Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (PKM), a high-speed, controlled-access, modern motorway system. All the segments of PKM have either been completed or awarded for construction except Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway link of PKM. According to the previous model, the 296km project would be a 6-lane motorway with design speed of 120 km/h, having 70 bridges, 15 interchanges and 243 underpasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Government is preparing a detailed design and commercial feasibility of 296 Km Sukkur-Hyderabad (M-6) km motorway. The timeline for award of construction this project is December, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

M-6 
Hyderabad – Sukkur Motorway
(KLM) 296 Construction of new 6-Lane, 
access control
Motorway 

Project Preparation Stage

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

this is must otherwise karachi will be not connected to rest of country via motorway .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## newb3e

Imran Khan said:


> this is must otherwise karachi will be not connected to rest of country via motorway .


who cares khi is a shit hole!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

newb3e said:


> who cares khi is a shit hole!



Bhutto zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Rashid Mahmood said:


> M-6
> Hyderabad – Sukkur Motorway
> (KLM) 296 Construction of new 6-Lane,
> access control
> Motorway
> 
> Project Preparation Stage
> 
> View attachment 579125


PPPs Pakistan starts from Hyderabad. Karachi?! Its just a hunting ground, and people living over there are animals.


----------



## Imran Khan

newb3e said:


> who cares khi is a shit hole!


karachi should stand up against this mess like hongkong


----------



## Goenitz

So on map tehre is N5 and there this new M6.. We need mores connection so to ease traffic burden and less susceptibility of IA blocking our movement in case of war


----------



## New World

Imran Khan said:


> this is must otherwise karachi will be not connected to rest of country via motorway .



Khan sahab, apka wala hisa sukkur tak to ban gaya, pata nahy hamara wala hisa kab banega hyderabad tak.



newb3e said:


> who cares khi is a shit hole!



yet everybody in the country is either directly or indirectly in dependent on this shit hole..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

New World said:


> yet everybody in the country is either directly or indirectly in dependent on this shit



and yet no one actually give a shit about it! khi is a sad sad place to live!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

New World said:


> Khan sahab, apka wala hisa sukkur tak to ban gaya, pata nahy hamara wala hisa kab banega hyderabad tak.
> 
> 
> 
> yet everybody in the country is either directly or indirectly in dependent on this shit hole..


mery bhai hum patriotic logoon ke liye to sara pakistan hamara hai . recently i feel guilty for karachi yaar i want to see it modern and developed city like western cities even if its 800km from my home town and 1400km from my living city .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New World

Imran Khan said:


> mery bhai hum patriotic logoon ke liye to sara pakistan hamara hai . recently i feel guilty for karachi yaar i want to see it modern and developed city like western cities even if its 800km from my home town and 1400km from my living city .



Khan sahab, jab tak Bhutto Marta nahy, Sindh aise he rahy ga..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

New World said:


> Khan sahab, jab tak Bhutto Marta nahy, Sindh aise he rahy ga..


mushkil task hai yaar bhutto ko marna waki


----------



## New World

Imran Khan said:


> mushkil task hai yaar bhutto ko marna waki



Bhutto to mary ga nahy, Soch rahy hai ke inko Vacation pe Europe bhej de 10-15 saal ke lye..


----------



## ghazi52

Commercial feasibility is under process for Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway M-6.
Hopefully start in December-2019. : *NHA*


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

296 Km Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway M-6 construction
Govt released Rs1400 million for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway for land acquisition of M-6 out of total allocation of Rs3.5 billion under its Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2019-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Finally.


----------



## maverick1977

what will be the expected drive time from Karachi to Sukker, Karachi to Multan, Karachi to Lahore and Karachi to islamabad once its completed.


----------



## Amer Hussain




----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


> (M-6)
> 
> At the terminus of the M9 motorway in Hyderabad, the Karachi-Lahore Motorway will continue onwards from Hyderabad to Sukkur as a six lane controlled-access motorway that will be 296 kilometers long. It will terminate near the Nara Canal, and in turn connect to the next phase of the Karachi-Lahore Motorway to Multan. The planned cost for this project is $2.47 Billion.This section of the motorway will provide high speed road access to interior Sindh, and will be in close proximity to Matiari, Tando Adam, Shahdadpur , Nawabshah, and Khairpur. The construction of this section is likely to begin in April 2016.
> 
> The project will consist of seven interchanges, 25 bridges on the Indus river and its canals.The planned route of the motorway runs roughly parallel to the existing four-lane National Highway and two-lane Indus Highway.
> 
> 
> *Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway contract awarded to China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).*
> 
> The project will be completed in three years with *an estimated cost of Rs 175 billion on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis.*
> 
> All the segments of 1650 KM Peshawar Karachi Motorway have either been completed or awarded for construction except Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway section of PKM.
> 
> The 296-km long project will be 6-lane motorway with design speed of 120 km/h, having 70 bridges, 15 interchanges and 243 underpasses.
> __________________



Multan will be half way between karachi Peshawar, 8 hours travel time from karachi and another 8 hours from peshawar ..

Pakistan has changed completely. when is M8 from sukkhar to Gwadar going to be completed. 

also, when is Abbotabad to Khunjrab pass speed motorway going to start to connect to china, expansion of karakoram highway ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

maverick1977 said:


> Multan will be half way between karachi Peshawar, 8 hours travel time from karachi and another 8 hours from peshawar ..
> 
> Pakistan has changed completely. when is M8 from sukkhar to Gwadar going to be completed.
> 
> also, when is Abbotabad to Khunjrab pass speed motorway going to start to connect to china, expansion of karakoram highway ?


All motorways will be completed till 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC *300 KM Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway -M6 Project*

Govt to give Rs 204bn Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway to private sector on BOT basis
The government on Thursday decided to handover Rs 204 billion worth of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway to the private sector to finance, build and operate it for 25 years and sought expedited mineral development through coordinated guidance to the provinces.

Under the decision, the “private party will finance construction of the project, operate it for a defined concession period and transfer it back to National Highway Authority (NHA), at no cost at the end of concession period of 25 years,” a senior government official said who attended a meeting of the board of directors of Public Private Partnership Authority (PPPA).

The Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway M6, a project under the NHA, is estimated to cost Rs 204.28 bn and take 33 months to complete. The 300-km motorway project starting from Sukkur will pass through Khairpur, Naushehro Feroze, Nawab Shah, Matiari, Hala and Jamshoro and terminate at Hyderabad.


----------



## Danish saleem

travelled on M5, twice, awesome quality of Road and infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Funds approved for the #Sukkur-#Hyderabad section of #Karachi-##Lahore Motorway
The federal government has authorized release of Rs2.8 billion for land acquisition of Sukkur-Hyderabad section of Karachi-Lahore Motorway under its Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2019-20.

The government had allocated an amount of Rs3.5 billion for the project during current fiscal year.

According to a latest data of Planning Commission, the total cost of the project for land acquisition for motorway is Rs 51 billion out of which Rs 29.4 billion had already been spent up to June 30, 2019.

The project is a part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and is planned to be built under public private partnership mode.

The 296 km motorway project starting from Sukkur will touch #Khairpur, #Nowshehro #Feroze, #Nawab Shah, #Mitiari, Hala and Jamshoro and terminate at Hyderabad.

After completion of Sukkur-Hyderabad section of Motorway in next few years, access-controlled motorway link would be provided to the commuters from Peshawar and Lahore to Karachi as Hyderabad-Karachi Motorway is already operational.

The Public Private Partnership Authority (PPPA) has already approved the transaction structure for the project of Sukkur- Hyderabad motorway (M6) based upon the recommended option in the feasibility.

The overall cost of the Motorway project is estimated at Rs 204.28 billion, and would take around 33 months to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA arranged road show 306 Km Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) offered for foreign investment today.
Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (PKM) project is almost complete. Only missing link (Sukkur-Hyderabad Section) is being offered for foreign investments. Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway will be 306 km, 14 interchanges, one major bridge on River Indus, 6 flyovers, 10 Service Areas and 12 Rest Areas will also be built on this motorway. The project is planned to be completed in 30 months at construction cost of approximately Pak Rs 175 billion with Intelligent Transport System (ITS).


----------



## Chishty4

Construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway approved/will start by end 2020 land acquisition in progress,tendering in couple of months.With its completion,entire Peshawar to Karachi route will be Motorway Travel time will be down by half #CPEC

© Chairman CPEC Authority Asim Bajwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved 306 Km Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway M-6 with cost 182 billion Rs.it will be constructed on BOT basis. Concessionaire will build, operate and maintain the motorway facility up to the full concession period as per concession agreement and will hand over the facility to NHA after completion of concession agreement. After that NHA will be responsible for operations and maintenance of the Motorway


----------



## Chishty4

سکھر۔ حیدرآباد موٹروے ایم ۔6


----------



## ghazi52

The Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) worth Rs 204bn was already included in the PPP mode to finance, build and operate it for 25 years. The private party will finance construction of the project, operate it for a defined concession period and transfer it back to the NHA, at no cost at the end of concession period of 25 years.


Communications Secretary Jawad Rafique Malik and NHA Chairman Sikandar Qayyum briefed the meeting on the plans for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) on BOT basis.


The M-6 project is estimated to take 33 months to complete. The 300-km motorway project starting from Sukkur will pass through Khairpur, Naushahro Feroze, Nawab Shah, Matiari, Hala and Jamshoro and terminate at Hyderabad. "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

جمعرات کو وفاقی وزیر زیر منصوبہ بندی اسد عمر نے ایکنک اجلاس پر ٹویٹ میں بتایاکہ ایکنک نے 289 ارب روپے مالیت کے 4 منصوبوں کی منظوری دیدی۔ اسدعمر نے کہاکہ سکھر حیدر آباد موٹر وے کی بی او ٹی کے تحت 165 ارب سے تعمیر کی منظوری دی گئی ،سکھر حیدرآباد موٹروے کیلئے 24 ارب روپے سے اراضی خریدی جاچکی ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

*Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway among Rs289bn projects approved by ECNEC *
By
Staff Report
-
July 16, 2020
0
297
    




*ISLAMABAD:* The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Thursday approved four projects worth Rs289 billion pertaining to the construction of national highways in different parts of the country.

The ECNEC meeting, which was chaired by Adviser to the Prime Minister on Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, discussed and gave go-ahead to the construction of 306km-long Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway at a cost of Rs165.679 billion, construction of 47.55km Khyber Pass Economic Corridor (KPEC) at a cost of Rs 77.907 billion, construction of 146km Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar Section of M-8 Project, and land acquisition for Swat Motorway Phase-II at a cost of Rs20 billion. 

The Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway, to be completed on Build Operate Transfer (BOT) basis, envisages construction of 306km-long, 6-lane wide, access-controlled motorway. The motorway is proposed to be a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which will start from Hyderabad (end of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway M-9) and terminate at Naro Canal (Start of Sukkur-Multan Motorway M-5). The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushahro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur and Sukkur. 

The Khyber Pass Economic Corridor (KPEC) project consists of two components involving the construction of Peshawar-Torkham Motorway and link road connecting motorway to Badabher (N-55) intersecting N-5 between Chamkani and Jhagra (55km) in length. The project envisages construction of 47.55 km long, 4-lane wide, dual carriageway high-speed access-controlled Motorway from Peshawar to Torkham. Peshawar Torkham Motorway is part of the Peshawar-Jalalabad-Kabul Motorway Project. The scope of work also includes the construction of bridges, interchanges, flyover, subways, underpasses, box culverts, cattle creep, road furniture, drainage works, and retaining walls along with allied facilities.


Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar Section of M-8 Project envisages construction of 146km-long road from Hoshab to Awaran. There exists a motorable track from Hoshab to Awaran under the administrative control of C&W Department, Govt of Balochistan. Existing route is mostly followed while finalizing the alignment. The project road starts from Hoshab and traverses through Qila Darwesh, Ashal, Dandar, Sahar Kalat, Gorari, Laljan, Duddar, Razai, Nurdin, Madak, Malar, Labach Dargo and finally terminates at Awaran. The scope of works also includes the relocation of utilities and acquisition of 29,200 kanals of land for 100m of Right of Way (ROW).

The Swat Motorway Phase-II project envisages acquisition of 10,000 kanals of land for construction of a 4-lane motorway, 79.69km in length, from Chakdara to Fatehpur as Phase-II – extension of the Swat Motorway. The motorway is proposed as a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation.

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/07/16/ecnec-approves-four-projects-worth-rs289bn/
--------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway among Rs289bn projects approved by ECNEC *
By
Staff Report
-
*July 16, 2020*






*
ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Thursday approved four projects worth Rs289 billion pertaining to the construction of national highways in different parts of the country.*

*The ECNEC meeting, which was chaired by Adviser to the Prime Minister on Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, discussed and gave go-ahead to the construction of 306km-long Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway at a cost of Rs165.679 billion, construction of 47.55km Khyber Pass Economic Corridor (KPEC) at a cost of Rs 77.907 billion, construction of 146km Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar Section of M-8 Project, and land acquisition for Swat Motorway Phase-II at a cost of Rs20 billion. *

*The Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway, to be completed on Build Operate Transfer (BOT) basis, envisages construction of 306km-long, 6-lane wide, access-controlled motorway. The motorway is proposed to be a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which will start from Hyderabad (end of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway M-9) and terminate at Naro Canal (Start of Sukkur-Multan Motorway M-5). The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushahro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur and Sukkur. *

*The Khyber Pass Economic Corridor (KPEC) project consists of two components involving the construction of Peshawar-Torkham Motorway and link road connecting motorway to Badabher (N-55) intersecting N-5 between Chamkani and Jhagra (55km) in length. The project envisages construction of 47.55 km long, 4-lane wide, dual carriageway high-speed access-controlled Motorway from Peshawar to Torkham.* *Peshawar Torkham Motorway is part of the Peshawar-Jalalabad-Kabul Motorway Project. **The scope of work also includes the construction of bridges, interchanges, flyover, subways, underpasses, box culverts, cattle creep, road furniture, drainage works, and retaining walls along with allied facilities*.

*Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar Section of M-8 Project envisages construction of 146km-long road from Hoshab to Awaran.* *There exists a motorable track from Hoshab to Awaran under the administrative control of C&W Department, Govt of Balochistan. Existing route is mostly followed while finalizing the alignment.* The project road starts from Hoshab and traverses through Qila Darwesh, Ashal, Dandar, Sahar Kalat, Gorari, Laljan, Duddar, Razai, Nurdin, Madak, Malar, Labach Dargo and finally terminates at Awaran. The scope of works also includes the relocation of utilities and acquisition of 29,200 kanals of land for 100m of Right of Way (ROW).

*The Swat Motorway Phase-II project envisages acquisition of 10,000 kanals of land for construction of a 4-lane motorway, 79.69km in length, from Chakdara to Fatehpur as* *Phase-II – extension of the Swat Motorway. The motorway is proposed as a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation.*

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/07/16/ecnec-approves-four-projects-worth-rs289bn/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

How many times this motorway gonna be approved?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

I S I said:


> How many times this motorway gonna be approved?


Govt wanted to remove its construction burden on govt funding/money , this will be now be done on BOT basis . so thats why the delay happened . Good strategy by the govt , BOT strategy for this motorway now approved by ECNEC .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SEOminati

Tayyar kitne saaalon mai hoga


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> Govt wanted to remove its construction burden on govt funding/money , this will be now be done on BOT basis . so thats why the delay happened . Good strategy by the govt , BOT strategy for this motorway now approved by ECNEC .


How BOT strategy works?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Rizwan Alam said:


> How BOT strategy works?


money will be spent by private contractor/company ( Pakistani or Foreign ) and they will manage it for some time( 15 or 20 or 30 years ) to recover their investment and have Profit after that they will transfer it to govt free of cost . In simple words No burden on govt and facilities to People of Pakistan as well .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Morpheus

* Asim Bajwa says Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project to bring socio-economic revolution*
Web Desk On *Jul 18, 2020*




*ISLAMABAD: Chairman China Pakistan Economic Corridor Authority (CPEC), Asim Saleem Bajwa, said on Saturday that Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project will bring a socio-economic revolution for interior Sindh, ARY News reported.*

In a tweet, he said that after completion of 306-kilometer Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6), the CPEC Eastern route (Peshawar-Karachi) will also be completed.

“306 KMs Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) approved in ECNEC on BOT basis will contribute to the construction boom, socio-economic revolution for interior Sindh,” he added.

306 KMs Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway(M-6)approved in ECNEC on BOT basis(preferred fin model),will contribute to construction boom,socio-economic revolution for interior Sind,Complete Psr-Kci Eastern Route,also link East Balochistan to entire Motorway network #pakistanmakingprogress

— Asim Saleem Bajwa (@AsimSBajwa) July 18, 2020

Asim Bajwa further said that the project would also connect East Balochistan to entire Motorway network.

Earlier on Thursday, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) approved various projects worth Rs289 billion, including Hyderabad-Sukkur motorway.

Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar, in a Tweet, said that the ECNEC meeting approved four mega projects worth Rs 289 billion.

_*Read More: Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway among Rs289bn projects approved*_

The projects approved in the meeting included Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway, Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar section of M 8, Swat Expressway Chakdara to Fatehpur section and addition of linkage of Khyber agency to khyber pass economic corridor, said Asad Umar in a Tweet.

https://arynews.tv/en/sukkur-hyderabad-motorway-economic-revolution/
--------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

If some one goes through the history of this thread, where one can see shifting position of regime, between BOT to Grant from China.
While there's another short history prior to it, which was cancelling the contract, and re-awarding it on higher prices and less favorable terms & conditions.
While the socio economic revolution which Bajwa is talking about could have been already in motion by now, if two years ago, contract had not been canceled by PTI, without transparency and explanation of it. Luckily contractor was as well China state otherwise any private contractor would drag NHA to International courts of arbitration.
Clearly, bunch of retards and sick people are currently ruling Pakistan, who think they are Kings of Pakistan and can hurt it and destroy it without any one asking questions... which is unfortunately happening.
While Motorways comes under the authority of NHA.. the largest project of Motorways was M5 and it's been overseen by NHA, why now Murad Saeed is side lined for a tiny M6? While it was same Murad Saeed who cancelled M6 contract on first place. Who is going to justify the years of delay in project, which requires serious answers from donkey kingdoom.


----------



## ghazi52

306 KMs Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway(M-6) approved in ECNEC on BOT basis, will contribute to construction boom, socio-economic revolution for interior Sindh Complete Peshawar - Karachi Eastern Route,also link *East* Balochistan to entire Motorway *network*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

*Government Receives Poor Response on Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway’s International Tender*

The government has received a poor response against the international tender for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6), a critical component of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which will be completed on a Build Operate Transfer (BOT) basis with an estimated cost of Rs. 165.679 billion.

A senior member of the National Highway Authority (NHA) revealed that only one bid was received for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway. The government is evaluating the legal aspects of whether it can go with a single tender or a re-tender, the official added.






اسلام آباد (اُردو پوائنٹ اخبارتازہ ترین۔ 06 اکتوبر2020ء) پشاور تا کراچی موٹروے کا آخری فیز، سکھر حیدرآباد موٹروے کا منصوبہ کھٹائی میں پڑ گیا۔ 306 کلومیٹر طویل موٹروے منصوبے کے ٹینڈر کے دوران غیر ملکی کمپنیوں کا عدم دلچسپی کا اظہار، صرف ایک کمپنی نے بولی میں حصہ لیا۔ تفصیلات کے مطابق رواں سال اپریل میں سی پیکاتھارٹی کے چیئرمین جنرل (ر) عاصم سلیم باجوہ نے آگاہ کیا تھا کہ سی پیک کے تحت 204.28 ارب روپے کی لاگت کی سکھر تا حیدرآباد موٹر وے (ایم 6) کی تعمیر رواں سال کے آخر تک شروع ہوجائے گی۔

انہوں نے بتایا تھا کہ کچھ مہینوں میں ٹینڈرنگ ، اراضی حاصل کر لینے کا عمل مکمل کر لیا جائے گا۔ اس کی تکمیل کے ساتھ ہی مشرقی روٹ پرپشاور تا کراچی موٹر وے پرسفر کا وقت کم ہوجائے گا۔​​بتایا گیا تھا کہ بلِٹ آپریٹ ٹرانسفر (بی او ٹی) کے طریقہ کار کی بنیاد پر نجی شعبہ نیشنل ہائی وے اتھارٹی کے ماتحت اس منصوبے پر عملدرآمد میں سر فہرست ہوگا۔

تاہم اب بتایا گیا ہےکہ منصوبے کے آغاز کیلئے حکومت کو مشکلات کا سامنا کرنا پڑ رہا ہے۔ منصوبے کے ٹینڈر میں غیر ملکی کمپنیوں کی جانبسے دلچسپی کا اظہار نہیں کیا گیا۔ صرف ایک کمپنی نے ٹینڈر کے عمل میں حصہ لیا۔ اس صورتحال میں حکومت غور کر رہی ہے کہ آیا ٹینڈر کے عمل میں حصہ لینے والی واحد کمپنی کو کانٹریکٹ دے دیا جائے یا دوبارہ سے ٹینڈر جاری کیا جائے۔

مزید بتایا گیا ہے کہ سکھر حیدرآباد موٹروے کی تعمیر کے حوالے سے 2016 میں ابتدائی کام کا آغاز کیا گیا تھا، تاہم تحریک اںصاف کی حکومت آنے کے بعد منصوبہ تاخیر کا شکار ہوگیا۔ رواں سال ایکنک کی جانب سے منصوبے کی تعمیر شروع کرنے کی منظوری دی گئی، جس کے بعد ٹینڈر جاری کیا گیا۔ تاہم حکومت کی توقعات کے برعکس منصوبے کی تعمیر کیلئے غیر ملکی کمپنیوں کی جانب سے دلچسپی ظاہر نہیں کی گئی۔​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

BATMAN said:


> If some one goes through the history of this thread, where one can see shifting position of regime, between BOT to Grant from China.
> While there's another short history prior to it, which was cancelling the contract, and re-awarding it on higher prices and less favorable terms & conditions.
> While the socio economic revolution which Bajwa is talking about could have been already in motion by now, if two years ago, contract had not been canceled by PTI, without transparency and explanation of it. Luckily contractor was as well China state otherwise any private contractor would drag NHA to International courts of arbitration.
> Clearly, bunch of retards and sick people are currently ruling Pakistan, who think they are Kings of Pakistan and can hurt it and destroy it without any one asking questions... which is unfortunately happening.
> While Motorways comes under the authority of NHA.. the largest project of Motorways was M5 and it's been overseen by NHA, why now Murad Saeed is side lined for a tiny M6? While it was same Murad Saeed who cancelled M6 contract on first place. Who is going to justify the years of delay in project, which requires serious answers from donkey kingdoom.


Cost was too high due to devaluation the contractor walked away anyway

BOT shifts liability from govt which imp given all time high debt we are stuck in


----------



## Morpheus

*Govt to Re-Tender the M-6 Motorway Project After Receiving a Poor Response*

Posted 1 hour ago by ProPK Staff






The government has decided to re-tender the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) project which is estimated to be completed within Rs. 175 billion after receiving a poor response, with only one party showing interest in taking up the project under the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) mode.
A senior member of the National Highways Authority (NHA) revealed that only one party had shown interest in the project and had opted for a pre-bid qualification for the project. The government has evaluated the legal aspects regarding whether it should opt for either a single tender or a retender, the official added.

​
Sources said that the ongoing negotiations on how to proceed with the project structure were at a high-level with the Planning Ministry. There are several proposals for it, including one for the project to be divided into three packages.

Discussions with the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank are also underway, the NHA official added.
The Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway project involves the construction of a 306 km long, six-lane wide, access-controlled motorway, and is a critical component of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It is proposed to be a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which will start from Hyderabad (the end of the Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway/M-9) and end at Naro Canal (the start of the Sukkur-Multan Motorway/M-5).

The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushehro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur, and Sukkur.
An advertisement for the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project was placed in the national and international print media on 10 October 2016, inviting Expression of Interest (EoI) for the pre-qualification of firms.

The NHA bid opening/evaluation committee opened technical proposals on 14 February 2017. Following the finalization of the technical evaluation, the financial proposals by all the three bidders were opened on 7 March 2017, and the completion of the project was scheduled within three years at a cost of Rs. 175 billion.
However, the incumbent government had shelved Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) project after assuming power.
The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) had recently approved the project at a cost of Rs. 175 billion, and the paperwork for the Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway is currently being completed.

The NHA official further stated that the government is taking up the construction of other CPEC projects and that tenders for them and the crucial Kuchlak project had been invited. He added that the tenders were under evaluation and that road connectivity under the CPEC network would be improved after their completion.

The official also stated that the NHA is gradually developing an epoch-making CPEC project and that road infrastructure plays a vital role in the socio-economic uplift of the country. He further maintained that the responsibility for the construction and maintenance of motorways, national highways, and strategic roads had been assigned to the NHA.









Govt to Re-Tender the M-6 Motorway Project After Receiving a Poor Response


The government has decided to re-tender the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) project which is estimated to be completed within Rs. 175




propakistani.pk




----------------


----------



## ZAMURD

Why NHA don't give contract to this one party which has shown interest?


----------



## HAIDER

Because contractor can't afford massive kickback asking by politicians and there touts in bureaucracy. After paying kickbacks contractor can hardly make a mile of road.


----------



## Chishty4

*Government decides to re-tender M-6 project over poor response*


ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to re-tender Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) project, a critical component of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), after receiving poor response, with only one party showing interest to pick the project on Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode, which is estimated to be completed with Rs175 billion, it is learnt. A senior member of the National Highways Authority (NHA) revealed that only one party had shown interest and opted for pre-bid qualification for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway.

The government evaluated the legal aspects, whether it could go with single tender or go for re-tender, the official added. Sources said that negotiations at high-level with the Planning Ministry were under way how to proceed with the project structure. There are several proposals; one is that the project may be divided in three packages.
Further discussions with the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank are also under way, the official added. The Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway project envisages construction of 306kms long, six-lane wide, access-controlled motorway.

The motorway is proposed to be a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which will start from Hyderabad (end of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway M-9) and terminate at Naro Canal (start of Sukkur-Multan Motorway M-5).

The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushehro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur, and Sukkur. For the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project, an advertisement was released in the national and international print media on October 10, 2016, inviting Expression of Interest (EoI) regarding pre-qualification of firms.

The NHA bid opening/evaluation committee opened technical proposals on February 14, 2017. Subsequent to the finalisation of technical evaluation, financial proposals of all the three bidders were opened on March 7, 2017, and scheduled completion of the project in three years at a cost of Rs175 billion. However, after assuming power, the incumbent government shelved Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) project.

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) recently approved the project at a cost of Rs175 billion, and the paper work of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway is being completed. The NHA official further stated that the government was taking up construction of other projects of the CPEC, and tenders had been invited including the important project of Kuchlak.

He said that tenders were under evaluation and once completed would improve road connectivity under the CPEC network. The NHA is developing epoch-making CPEC project gradually, said the official, adding the road infrastructure played a vital role in socio-economic uplift of the country, and that the responsibility for construction and maintenance of motorways, national highways, and strategic roads was assigned to the NHA.


----------



## ghazi52

306 Km Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) project would be started by March 2021 on Public-Private Partnership basis.

After the completion of M5 project from Multan to Sukkur motorway work on next project M6, Sukkur to Hyderabad Motorway will be commenced by CSCEC .CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ZAMURD

ghazi52 said:


> 306 Km Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) project would be started by March 2021 on Public-Private Partnership basis.
> 
> After the completion of M5 project from Multan to Sukkur motorway work on next project M6, Sukkur to Hyderabad Motorway will be commenced by CSCEC .CPEC..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 705888


Bhai source batana please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) project: NHA seeks govt finances to bridge funding gap


ISLAMABAD: The National Highways Authority (NHA) will take Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project on public-private...



www.brecorder.com








This was stated by the NHA Member Coordination, Asim Amin, who held an e-katchehri at the head office of the authority through the NHA's official Facebook page, and answered questions placed by the people from all over the country.

As per the directives of the Prime Minister, Imran Khan, regarding reaching out to the public through holding khuli katchehris by organisations under the federal government.

He admitted that the last time, the NHA did not receive a good response for the project.

*Amin hoped that Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6) project would be started by March 2021 on Public-Private Partnership basis.*




ZAMURD said:


> Bhai source batana please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

This part will generate lot of revenue given the burden of all the traffic exiting Karachi to mainland, on 1 single National Highway in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP clears 306 Kilometer Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway development project worth Rs191.47bn .

During a meeting, chaired by Deputy Chairman of Planning Commission Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, recommended the Rs191.47bn Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway project the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) with a higher financial share.

Projects costing no more than Rs10bn can be approved by CDWP while projects of higher estimated costs are approved by Ecnec once the CDWP clears them under the current financial powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The federal government has removed all financial and technical hurdles in the way of the construction of the 306-kilometre-long Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway, which is being described as the biggest project in the development package announced by Prime Minister Imran Khan for Sindh last month.

A recent meeting of the Public-Private Partnership Authority chaired by Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Special Initiatives Asad Umar took up several matters, including the Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project which was facing some issues to take off.

With the fresh development, sources said, the project could formally be launched in the current month for further proceedings.

Mr Umer in a tweet said: “Chaired meeting of public private partnership authority today in which we authorised the viability gap fund and transaction structure for the Sukkur Hyderabad motorway project. This motorway will be the biggest project in the Sindh development package announced by the PM.”



> The 306-km-long motorway is part of PM’s Rs446bn Sindh development package


Meanwhile, a source privy to the development said that the project envisaged construction of a 306-kilometre-long green-field six-lane access controlled motorway on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis at a cost of Rs191 billion.

“The federal government intends to supplement through capital and operational VGF [Viability Gap Fund], the financial viability and bankability of the project,” the source said citing financial and technical details of the project.

“The project’s construction period is three years including six months financial close and concession period is 25 years. The project is expected to be financed through debt-to-equity ratio of 70:30 after deducting government of Pakistan’s share of capital VGF in the project. The project is expected to provide 17 per cent equity IRR [internal rate of return] to the investor while generating NHA [National Highway Authority] revenue share amounting to Rs127 billion,” he said.

He said that since the project was proposed to be financed on a BOT basis, all the significant risks related to Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway construction and operations including arranging finances would remain with the private sector except change of law and political risk.

It would be the biggest project under the Sindh development package announced by the PM in April, he said and added that its commercial feasibility study along with transaction structure had been approved with high hopes that it would be floated in the market in May 2021.



An official privy to the details of the Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway design, meanwhile, said the motorway was proposed to be a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which would start from Hyderabad — end of the Karachi-Hyderabad motorway M-9 — and terminate at Naro Canal — start of the Sukkur-Multan motorway, M-5.

“The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushehro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur and Sukkur,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> This part will generate lot of revenue given the burden of all the traffic exiting Karachi to mainland, on 1 single National Highway in Sindh.


in fact it will really make first road from karachi to inside . we have garbage road there sir . look how islamabad lahore became near to south punjab now . PIA stopped flights between multan to lahore as care can reach faster then air travel now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> KARACHI: The federal government has removed all financial and technical hurdles in the way of the construction of the 306-kilometre-long Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway, which is being described as the biggest project in the development package announced by Prime Minister Imran Khan for Sindh last month.
> 
> A recent meeting of the Public-Private Partnership Authority chaired by Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Special Initiatives Asad Umar took up several matters, including the Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project which was facing some issues to take off.
> 
> With the fresh development, sources said, the project could formally be launched in the current month for further proceedings.
> 
> Mr Umer in a tweet said: “Chaired meeting of public private partnership authority today in which we authorised the viability gap fund and transaction structure for the Sukkur Hyderabad motorway project. This motorway will be the biggest project in the Sindh development package announced by the PM.”
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a source privy to the development said that the project envisaged construction of a 306-kilometre-long green-field six-lane access controlled motorway on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis at a cost of Rs191 billion.
> 
> “The federal government intends to supplement through capital and operational VGF [Viability Gap Fund], the financial viability and bankability of the project,” the source said citing financial and technical details of the project.
> 
> “The project’s construction period is three years including six months financial close and concession period is 25 years. The project is expected to be financed through debt-to-equity ratio of 70:30 after deducting government of Pakistan’s share of capital VGF in the project. The project is expected to provide 17 per cent equity IRR [internal rate of return] to the investor while generating NHA [National Highway Authority] revenue share amounting to Rs127 billion,” he said.
> 
> He said that since the project was proposed to be financed on a BOT basis, all the significant risks related to Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway construction and operations including arranging finances would remain with the private sector except change of law and political risk.
> 
> It would be the biggest project under the Sindh development package announced by the PM in April, he said and added that its commercial feasibility study along with transaction structure had been approved with high hopes that it would be floated in the market in May 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> An official privy to the details of the Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway design, meanwhile, said the motorway was proposed to be a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which would start from Hyderabad — end of the Karachi-Hyderabad motorway M-9 — and terminate at Naro Canal — start of the Sukkur-Multan motorway, M-5.
> 
> “The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushehro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur and Sukkur,” he added.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2021_



This project was delayed because private investors were not coming on board. Now this so called BOT project cost will be shared between federal and private if they come this time.


----------



## Neurath

North-South Connectivity should've been priority no.1, ever since this all began. This has been dragged on for far too long.
Karachi-Hyderabad is a crap motorway (basically an upgradation of the existing super highway), where you can't reach 100KMs an hour due to the immense traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

*قومی اقتصاد ی کونسل نے سکھر حیدر آباد موٹروے کی منظوری دے دی، منصوبے کیلئے کنٹریکٹر سلیکشن کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا، وفاقی وزیر اسد عمر

ایکنک نے سکھر حیدر آباد موٹروے کی منظوری دے دی، منصوبے کیلئے کنٹریکٹر سلیکشن کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا۔سکھر تا حیدرآباد موٹروے 306 کلومیٹر طویل ہوگی۔ تفصیلات کے مطابق وفاقی وزیر خزانہ شوکت ترین کی زیر صدارت ہونے والے اقتصادی کونسل کی انتظامی کمیٹی (ایکنک) کے اجلاس میں حیدرآباد سکھر موٹروے کی تعمیر کی منظوری دے دی گئی۔
این ایچ اے منصوبے کیلئے کنٹریکٹر سلیکشن کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا۔ایکنک سے پہلے پبلک پرائیویٹ پارٹنر شپ بورڈ نے بھی منصوبے کی منظوری دے دی تھی۔*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SABRE

Neurath said:


> North-South Connectivity should've been priority no.1, ever since this all began. This has been dragged on for far too long.
> *Karachi-Hyderabad is a crap motorway (basically an upgradation of the existing super highway), where you can't reach 100KMs an hour due to the immense traffic.*



It's tearing apart as we speak. Large tolls are being extracted from vehicles in return of poor road maintenance. The toll plaza is almost always jammed. There is also no traffic and security management on the road. The separating barrier was not high enough to block the headlights of incoming vehicles on the other track. They tried fixing the problem by adding metallic plates on top of the barrier. Turned out to be only ad hoc solution. They are breaking off. So many people died when the highway was being upgraded. In return we got this abomination. I remember the old highway. Even with its patchy work it was less hindering for travelling between the two cities. This all may sound exaggerated but as a frequent traveller of M-9 I am pretty miffed about its quality and management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*سکھر حیدرآباد موٹروے کے لیے ترقیاتی بجٹ میں 4 ارب 60 کروڑ رکھنے کی تجویز ہے۔ ذرائع*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

NHA Bussiness Conference for Construction Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway M-6.
NHA conducted Stakeholder Conference for upcoming Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M6) Project, proposed to be implemented on Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis. The conference focused upon inviting feedback on the transaction structure and other key technicalities of the Project from the potential investors. The investors showed keen interest for investing in the Project.
Chairman National Highway Authority Capt(Retd) Muhammad Khurram Agha; Chinese Commercial Counsellor to Pakistan; Director General FWO Mr. Kamal Azfar; CEO-P3A Mr. Malik Ahmad Khan; senior officials of NHA and P3A attended the conference. The conference was attended by the Chinese as well as renowned Pakistani investors.
M6 is a 306 km long, green-field toll road proposed to be constructed on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis with private sector to be responsible for implemented and executing the Project for a concession period of 25 years. Government of Pakistan is committed to support financial viability and bankability of the Project through providing capital and operational Viability Gap Funding to make this venture attractive to the private sector. Land will be provided as a concession to the private sector.
#publicprivatepartnerships National Highway Authority Pakistan #projectfinance #motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

Going at a snail's pace. Should have been completed by now. Its the most important link and they leave it as the last lolz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA Bussiness Conference for Construction Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway M-6.*

NHA conducted Stakeholder Conference for upcoming Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M6) Project, proposed to be implemented on Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis. The conference focused upon inviting feedback on the transaction structure and other key technicalities of the Project from the potential investors. The investors showed keen interest for investing in the Project.

Chairman National Highway Authority Capt(Retd) Muhammad Khurram Agha; Chinese Commercial Counsellor to Pakistan; Director General FWO Mr. Kamal Azfar; CEO-P3A Mr. Malik Ahmad Khan; senior officials of NHA and P3A attended the conference. The conference was attended by the Chinese as well as renowned Pakistani investors.

M6 is a 306 km long, green-field toll road proposed to be constructed on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis with private sector to be responsible for implemented and executing the Project for a concession period of 25 years. Government of Pakistan is committed to support financial viability and bankability of the Project through providing capital and operational Viability Gap Funding to make this venture attractive to the private sector. Land will be provided as a concession to the private sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Political Communication Dr. Shahbaz Gill said that the federal government will issue a tender for the construction of the Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway project in October.

The SAPM said that construction work on Hyderabad-Sukkur (M6) motorway project would start soon. The advertisement would be floated in October to seek bids for construction work on M6 motorway project.

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) had approved the construction of the Hyderabad- Sukkur motorway at the revised PC-1 cost of Rs 191.471 billion.

The 306 Kilometers 6 –Lane, fenced motorway would be constructed on Built Operate Transfer (BOT) basis. The ECNEC meeting held in Islamabad under the chairmanship of Minister for Finance Shaukat Tarin was informed that the project was expected to be completed in 30 months.

Hyderabad-Sukkur project is part of the Sindh package announced by Prime Minister Imran Khan, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*P3A Approves Bid Documents for 6-Lane Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway*

The Board of the P3A approved the Bid Documents of the landmark Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Project that was proposed to be constructed on a Public-Private Partnership (PPP) basis for an approved construction cost of approximately Rs. 191 billion ($1.23 billion). 

The Commercial Feasibility Study and the revised Transaction Structure of the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (the project) had been approved by the Board of the P3A.

Following the board’s approval of the Bid Documents, the project will be floated in the market, and bidders will be given adequate time to prepare their proposals.

The board also approved the Public Private Partnership Working Party (P3WP) Regulations, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NHA announced Tender of 306 Km Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway M-6 under Public Private Partnership.

Construction will start in 2022.Completion time 36 months. 

After M-6 completion 1512 Km Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM completed which was planned 1990 after 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The last date of bid submission for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Project ( M-6 ) is November 18, 2021. M6 is expected to be a 306 km, 6-lane green-field facility proposed to be built on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis. M-6 is a missing link of Peshawar-Karachi (North-South) motorway corridor of Pakistan.

The concession period of the Project is 25 years. The concessionaire shall be given Project tolling rights and commercial development rights along with the Right of Way to cover its life-cycle costs and earn adequate rate of return on its investment. Government of Pakistan will also provide both capital and operational Viability Gap Funding (VGF) contribution to make the Project financially viable and bankable for the private sector.

GoP will provide guarantee instrument to secure its VGF payment obligations under the Project to ensure its bankability. Reach out to us if you have queries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Federal govt has released Rs14 Billion for 306 Km Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway M-6
Owners of land, crops would get due compensation for their properties on route of M-6 Hyderabad, Matiari, Nawabshah, Khairpur, Naushahro Feroze and Sukkur districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

This patch is a must and as early as possible... Just traveled karachi to lahore.. From Haiderabad to sukkur, its a mess. Regretted my decision to travel by road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> road proposed to be constructed on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis



This new regime like to run commercial operations like PIA, steel mill but not willing to operate Motorway?

So this private investor will have his surveillance on M6 which he can sell to potential buyers!


----------



## FuturePAF

Rizwan Alam said:


> This patch is a must and as early as possible... Just traveled karachi to lahore.. From Haiderabad to sukkur, its a mess. Regretted my decision to travel by road.



How were cargo trucks managing the current route? Especially once you got to Hyderabad, and was it mostly smooth for then once they got to sukkur?


----------



## Rizwan Alam

FuturePAF said:


> How were cargo trucks managing the current route? Especially once you got to Hyderabad, and was it mostly smooth for then once they got to sukkur?


Pretty bad and dangerous particularly oil tankers... I was stuck for two hours in khairpur with at least 50 big oil tankers left right.. But once you reach sukkur, it is as smooth as lahore-pindi motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Rizwan Alam said:


> Pretty bad and dangerous particularly oil tankers... I was stuck for two hours in khairpur with at least 50 big oil tankers left right.. But once you reach sukkur, it is as smooth as lahore-pindi motorway.



So the M-6 motorway is badly needed. Considering the importance of logistics to the national economy and military, I don’t know why this isn’t built with some urgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The meeting of *ECNEC*, chaired by Finance and Revenue Adviser Shaukat Tarin, gave the nod to the revised project for the construction of *Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway* on a build-operate-transfer (BOT) contract at a cost of Rs191.5 billion, according to the finance ministry.
The project will be executed by the National Highway Authority (NHA) and envisages the construction of 306lm long, six– lane wide motorway between Hyderabad and Sukkur.

The NHA has received two bids from local parties in its third attempt to award the project after Chinese companies decided to stay away from the bidding process.

In April this year, the Public Private Partnership Authority (PPPA) board had approved the provision of Rs92 billion from the budget and through toll charges to make the Hyderabad-Sukkur motorway project financially viable and attractive for private parties,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAMURD

ZKB has been given the contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

wt is the completion time


----------



## ZAMURD

Reichmarshal said:


> wt is the completion time


almost 3 years.
36 months for 306 kms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

BATMAN said:


> This new regime like to run commercial operations like PIA, steel mill but not willing to operate Motorway?
> 
> So this private investor will have his surveillance on M6 which he can sell to potential buyers!



You must be retard who is objecting to BOT. You and your ganja leader have the idiotic believe that such projects should be built by taking loans from international banks while keeping country airports etc as hostage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M/s. Zahir Khan & Brothers (ZKB) has been qualified for construction of Hyderabad - Sukkur Motorway (M-6) under Public Private Partnership (PPP) on Build - Operate - Transfer (BOT) Basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

The aim was mid 2023 to open. Is it on schedule or anything changed?


----------



## FuturePAF

The Eagle said:


> The aim was mid 2023 to open. Is it on schedule or anything changed?


Hopefully construction starts in 2022 and it’s completed within the planned 36 months.


ZAMURD said:


> ZKB has been given the contract.


What’s their track record (on budget and one time) on similar projects ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

FuturePAF said:


> What’s their track record (on budget and one time) on similar projects ?



Yes. It's a big name. More than Habib construction. ZKB was even part of Hazara motorway. They had 18 km section and along bridge. On time and in-budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Zahir Khan and Brothers (ZKB)*

Organization Type

*Development Consulting, 
Works & Construction, 
Service Providers*


As a pre-eminent infrastructure company, established over four decades ago, Zahir Khan & Brothers has, over the years, strongly anchored itself to Pakistan's development effort. 
At the time of its conception the company operated solely within the Baluchistan region, but with the passage of time they have expanded the scope of their operations throughout the country. 
Today it is acknowledged as a company that continues to empower Pakistan, enabling the nation to surge ahead in different core sectors. At the heart of all our development efforts is the attempt to touch and improve the quality of life of people across the length and breadth of the country.








Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metrobus Project

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

The Eagle said:


> The aim was mid 2023 to open. Is it on schedule or anything changed?



More like 2026-27 if construction start next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Completion in 2025, if it will start next year, otherwise next govt. will re bid and stuck for another couple of years......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

306 Km Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway will be completed in 2025..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Techno Consortium, quoted the lowest bid for the Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway project (M-6).*

The financial bid was participated by Techno-CMC-ACC consortium which scored 98.43/100 marks and another bidder ZKB which secured 25.28/100 marks.

According to sources, Techno Consortium consists of two local firms, Techno and ACC and an Italian construction company called Cooperativa Muratori e Cementisti (CMC) di Ravenna which was earlier declared as disqualified by an evaluation committee of NHA. The consortium is now likely to build the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project on a Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis.

Only two bidders had submitted their proposals and expressed interests for the construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project. However, an evaluation committee of National Highway Authority (NHA) had declared the consortium as disqualified. The consortium later approached the GRC which announced its decision regarding the technical qualification of the consortium on Thursday.

According to sources capital Viability Gap Fund (VGF) of Rs143 billion and operational VGF amounting to Rs49 billion at Rs7 billion per year for a period of 7-years was authorised in the approved PC-I of M-6 project .

According to sources, ZKB in its financial bid had quoted Rs37 billion as capital VGF during construction and Rs143 billion as operational VGF. Similarly, Techno Consortium had quoted Rs9.5 billion capital VGF during construction while the consortium did not claim a single rupee as operational VGF which will lead to direct saving of Rs170.5 billion to the national exchequer.

According to sources NHA’s share as quoted by ZKB for a period of 22 years is Rs139 billion with a Net Present Value (NPV) of approximately Rs25 billion while the project cost as quoted by ZKB stood at Rs275 billion. 

However, on the other hand, Techno consortium had quoted a Rs407 billion share for NHA for a period of 22 years with a NPV of Rs73.58 billion. The total cost of the project in this case will be Rs307 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

M-6 seems to have become a CPEC project. Does that indicate it will be build as rapidly as the M-5 (Multan to Sukkur) motorway was built? Any indication how much the cost of shipping goods will decrease once the final leg of the Peshawar-Karachi Motorway is completed with the completion of the M-6?









M-6 motorway to be completed under CPEC - China Pakistan Economic Corridor


M-6 motorway to be completed under CPEC




cpecinfo.com





With the new government, let’s see if there is any cost inflation from what was being mentioned just a couple months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Prime Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif on Thursday directed authorities concerned to immediately start construction work on Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway project.

The premier issued directives while chairing a review meeting on the progress of ongoing construction projects of National Highway Authority (NHA).

Earlier, the Sindh High Court, Sukkur bench, reprimanded National Highway Authority (NHA) officials over delays in the construction of the Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway.

A two-member bench, comprising Justice Amjad Ali Sahito and Justice Shamsuddin Abbasi, was hearing the plea over frequent delays in the construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway and routine accidents on Jamshoro-Sehwan road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Contract for construction of CPEC project Hyderabad has been approved., 
Sukkur Motorway , M-6 will be International standards. It will be completed within 30 months. 
15 interchanges, a major bridge on the Indus River and 82 bridges on canals will be constructed. 19 overpass bridges, 6 flyovers and 10 service areas will be constructed.


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> Contract for construction of CPEC project Hyderabad has been approved.,
> Sukkur Motorway , M-6 will be International standards. It will be completed within 30 months.
> 15 interchanges, a major bridge on the Indus River and 82 bridges on canals will be constructed. 19 overpass bridges, 6 flyovers and 10 service areas will be constructed.


When is construction expected to begin?


----------



## ghazi52

Hopefully.
Ground Breaking Ceremony of Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway to be Held on Tuesday 13th December 2022 by Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEOminati

Waiting for it to be completed. The distance from Karachi to other parts would not get reduced ofcourse but the travel will become relaxing.

However I don't enjoy traveling much on motorways and would start yawning within 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Completion in 30 Months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-6.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Brief Features of M-6....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

thank you ppp appointed AC and DC who ate PKR 2 billion meant for land purchase for this project. and this is the corruption that was uncovered, maybe they kept everything to themselves and didnt pass on the fruits of labor to other deserving candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

